# spray foam?



## jcovey (Mar 21, 2006)

I need information on spray foam rigs. I have done some research and found this to be an unexplored business venture in my area. What different kind of rigs are there? How much? pricing on spray foam installation? What is the best company to buy equipment from? Please help, I am ready to start spraying.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

might want to research the application differences, and the other questions brought forth before stating you're ready to start spraying


----------



## jcovey (Mar 21, 2006)

I understand that. I already have a successful business building spec and custom homes, so I know the risk in jumping into something. I have the capital to invest and I don't think it takes a rocket scientist to run a spray foam rig. 

If anyone wants to post any helpful information then go ahead, otherwise why waiste your and most importantly my time?


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

do alittle bit more searching with google.. i did some research on it there is a forum about it.. but the forum sucks

and lots of companies offer free training seminars that sell you the product

i belive a full setup without the truck is about 50-60k usd new to start doing spray foam + spray on water proofing


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Pricing on spray foam installation. At least double that of regular insulation. Actually there a two types depending on the chemical mixture. One that foams out and one that foams up. The up is for older homes that current are uninsulated. The foam will foam up thereby not blowing out the plaster or drywall. The reason why alot of new construction doesn't go with it is because of the price. It something you see more in highend construction. Also when using in new construction you would have to put a airhandler system in the house do to the house being so tight.(well insulated) A system that will bring fresh air into the house and remove stale air.


----------



## acme const. (Mar 26, 2006)

i used spray foam once and it expanded my walls and made the windows hard to open and doors hard to operate


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I was on a job site last week, and was looking at the ICF house being built. They were using high expansion foam in place of cellulose type blow in insulation. Looked just like TV, spray it on, and it grows and seals....the contractor said the price was $1.50 sq/ft, and at that price I will use them...not bad if they can hit the R40 mark i was told they will.

I have seen the little cans of foam crack windows and expend door jams til they won't operate...seams as though the can would contain warnings for the weekend warrior types...we need to government to regulate us some more...maybe make it illegal to sell anything except the low expansion stuff...jail time for violaters.:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Research your market before you invest in anything. The idea is sound and there was a co. about 20 mi.s from here running large ads everywhere but I haven't seen those ads in a yr. or more. My guess is that he was too far ahead of his time.

I also spoke to some of the larger homebuilders in the area and was told that it was too expensive and an untried concept.

It's one of those ideas that I keep rolling around in the back of my head just waiting for the proper time. With energy costs going the way that they are, that time may be sooner than anticipated.


----------



## JohnS (Oct 9, 2009)

When it comes to spray foam rigs and spray foam equipment CPi, Construction Polymers, are the leaders in both. They build the most and the best rigs in the industry without little question. They have rigs from as little as $23,970 to the most advanced rigs which can top $100k.

Other companies that are making nice rigs are Superior Spray Systems, SprayFoamRigs.com, and a few others. But when it comes down to it CPi is going to be your best bet for getting a spray foam rig, there is no one better.


----------

